# Racing at Hellyer Park Velodrome!!!



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Saturday morning, noob session. Well run and not intimidating at all. After, low-key racing. Try it out:
Hello all and happy holidays, 
This Saturday, there will be an intermediate session at the track. The 
format will be similar to an omnuim race event, however it will be very low 
key. The goal will be to allow those who have had some previous track 
experience and want to experience what racing is like. 

Requirements are that you have ridden a minimum of 3 Saturday novice 
sessions. 


Depending upon attendance, there will be 1-3 groups based on 
fitness/strength level. There will be a warm up and then some racing. The 
events will depend on who is there, but will likely include scratch racing, 
win and out, points racing (most likely we will not tally points), team 
events, such as pursuits and olympic sprints. The mass start events will be 
a little longer to allow for more fitness and tactical practice. 


Again, this is a low key racing event focused on learning how to better race 
on the track. More experienced riders are welcomed to join in, offer some 
advice and get some training and fitness work, but this is not an open 
workout session. There will be no omnium king/queen at the end of the day, 
but there will be some hard work and the opportunity to ask questions... And 
lots of fun! 


Details: 
Time - 1:00 starts the warm-up - racing to follow 
Date - Saturday 30 Dec 06 
Rental bikes - yes (please be here by 12:30 if you plan on renting a bike so 
you will be on time for the warm-up) 
Cost - standard $5 track fee and $5 for a rental bike if needed 
Rain cancels 


Please e-mail me with questions. I will likely also be at the Saturday 
morning session. 


I hope to see a great turn-out. If there is good response to this, I will 
try to hold these sessions 1 or 2 times per month. 


Keith


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

This is from the NCVA google group. Low key racing at Hellyer on 13 January 2007. I did the first session a couple of weeks ago and had a blast. Highly recommended.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello all and happy new year, 
Many have spoken and it seems that some intermediate/low key racing is what 
you want!! Based on that interest, there will be another intermediate 
session at the track on the 13th of Jan. 

As a reminder, the format will be similar to an omnuim race event, however 
it will be very low key. The goal will be to allow those who have had some 
previous track experience to experience what racing is like. 


Requirements are that you have ridden a minimum of 3 Saturday novice 
sessions. 


Depending upon attendance, there will be 1-3 groups based on 
fitness/strength level. There will be a warm up and then some racing. The 
events will depend on who is there, but will likely include scratch racing, 
win and out, points racing (most likely we will not tally points), team 
events, such as pursuits and olympic sprints. The mass start events will be 
a little longer to allow for more fitness and tactical practice. 


Again, this is a low key racing event focused on learning how to better race 
on the track. More experienced riders are welcomed to join in, offer some 
advice and get some training and fitness work, but this is not an open 
workout session. There will be no omnium king/queen at the end of the day, 
but there will be some hard work and the opportunity to ask questions... And 
lots of fun! (Rumor has it that Jen might be bringing some brownie preems - 
yummy!!! That alone is worth more than the price of admission!) 


Details: 
Time - 12:30 for rental pick-ups and open track warm-ups 
1:00 for a 40 lap organized pace line warm-up - racing to follow 
Date - Saturday 13 Jan 2007 
Rental bikes - yes (please be here by 12:30 if you plan on renting a bike so 
you will be on time for the warm-up) - because I am likely to be the only 
supervisor there, once the official warm-up has started, rentals will no 
longer be available. 
Cost - standard $5 track fee and $5 for a rental bike if needed 
Rain cancels 


Please e-mail me with questions. 


Keith


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

The problem with "Low Key Racing" is that it isn't.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I went to the first session and it was well run and low stress - yes people were racing hard, but not riding sketchy. About the least intimidating, introductory racing format you can imagine. Disclaimer: I wussed out on the most recent session due to the cold!


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*'Nother intermediate track session......*

This Saturday at Hellyer. Come on out & practice your left turns! 

We had a bunch of fun at the first two this year.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

Sounds excellent, I now live 3 hrs away from the track, but that will be cut down to 2 hrs in a few weeks and I will check it out. Did the classes awhile back and they were an absolute blast, tried the Wednesday night racing once and was trounced, very intense and humbling stuff (my somewhat advanced age did not help)...did well in the classes and got the (false) impression that would carry over to real racing....anyway, the Saturday afternoon races sound like a great transition to checking out the real thing, and might be as far as many would want to take it...


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

ukiahb said:


> Sounds excellent, I now live 3 hrs away from the track, but that will be cut down to 2 hrs in a few weeks and I will check it out. Did the classes awhile back and they were an absolute blast, tried the Wednesday night racing and was trounced, very intense and humbling stuff ...did fairly well in the classes and got the (false) impression that would carry over to real racing....the Saturday afternoon races sound like a great transition to checking out the real thing, or that might be as far as many would want to take it...


Like you, I trounced the noobs and was seriously trounced by the local fast guys and district champs. These low-key sessions are something in-between. Fun anyway and gives you a venue to work on as you aspire to open up a can of whoop-ass in the future. Hope to see you guys/gals this Saturday.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Took second place in the scratch race. With two laps to go, someone took off the front, but I figured the pack would pull him back so I just sat in thinking it would be a bunch sprint (good for me!). One lap to go and they weren't gaining so I had to go it alone. Almost bridged but couldn't quite make it across the gap, but I hung on for second. Lesson: when someone goes near the end, you've got to cover... Fun anyway.

Ukiahb, if you were the guy in orange, you did a great job of sucking the wind out of the pure sprinters!


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

that is not me, but looks like fun...I'm in the midst of a move and job change, but will make it in a few weeks. Will the Saturday afternoon sessions be going on indefinitely??


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*I'm the culprit.*

Sat was another fun day at the track. Great to see the wide draw. Lot of people from SF and some from Oakland as well. Now if we can get the Sac contingent down for these intermediate sessions as well, that would be great. Perhaps the lone representative from Ukiah? 

I believe that last weekend will be the only Sat intermediate session this month , due to the supervisor's (Keith Rabbin) schedule. But I could be wrong. Keep an eye on the calendar at http://www.ridethetrack.com/calendar.html

You can also follow the track doings by signing up for the mailing list http://www.ridethetrack.com/mailing.html

The calendar shows an intermediate/advanced session on Sundays, but I have not been to one of those sessions and able to comment on their relative speed.

BTW, when you do make it to the track, watch out for Number9, he's speedy alright


----------

